# map132.dll



## railrider (Nov 27, 2000)

When I reboot, I get a window saying..network associates inc...incorrect version map132.dll. Any suggestions.

------------------
Dan

[This message has been edited by railrider (edited 12-01-2000).]


----------



## railrider (Nov 27, 2000)

my trouble is still here, can anyone help??????


----------



## Bryan (Jul 3, 1999)

First do this, Start>Find>Files, key in mapi32.dll and press enter. How may do you have, where do they reside and what are their version numbers?

BTW, I guess that's a typo in your post. The file name should be mapi32.dll with an "i" instead of a numeric "1".

[This message has been edited by bhesson (edited 12-02-2000).]


----------



## railrider (Nov 27, 2000)

Bhesson, Thanks for your reply. If I did it right I found 1 mapi32.dll folder. But I don't know how to open it. Anyway its in C:\windows\system. Here are the files, Mapi32.dll,mapi32.dll,mapi32x.dll,mapi32x.dll,mapistub.dll,Mapiu.dll,Mapiu32.dll,Mapix.dll,Mapix32.dll. I hope you can figure this out and help me with I sure would appreciate it...Dan


----------



## Bryan (Jul 3, 1999)

I am a bit confused. Do this, Start>Find>Files, key in mapi32.dll and press enter. Now click on the open square box in the right top corner of the find window to maximize the window. Now, in the left hand column under the heading "Name". What all is listed? List each entry and also the associated type under the column "Type" and the entry under "In Folder".

For example,

Name: mapi32.dll
In Folder: c:\windows
Type: Application Extension

BTW, do you run McAfee antivirus? I say that because that's the first product that comes to mind that NetworkAssociates makes. You may want to check for an update at the McAfee website if you want to try and fix this without manually extracting new copies of that .dll

Let us know what you want to do. If you want to fix this manually, we can help you straighten out the problem, too.

[This message has been edited by bhesson (edited 12-03-2000).]


----------



## railrider (Nov 27, 2000)

Ok here is what I see....name: mapi32.dll, Folder: C:Windows\system, Type: Application extension. Yes I run McAfee.


----------



## starl (Dec 2, 2000)

mapi32.dll is a file used by your e-mail program.
rename mapi32.dll to mapi32.old. place a new copy of that file in your windows/system directory.
if it still doesn't work, you may have to replace some of the other mapi files. what e-mail program are you using?


----------



## Bryan (Jul 3, 1999)

It is a file used for email but the error your getting is from McAfee unless you have some other software from Network Associates besides their AntiVirus. Do you have other McAfee software besides the AV? Have you recently updated McAfee or install any new software?

Regardless, try this, Start>Find>Files, key in fixmapi.exe and press enter. If it's found double left click on it. It won't appear to have done anything but it does. Now rstart the PC. Do you still get the error?

[This message has been edited by bhesson (edited 12-04-2000).]


----------



## railrider (Nov 27, 2000)

bhesson, It appears your advice worked. Is there something I did wrong to get that error? Yes I updated dat files from McAfee. It said my subscription from there was over but I could download dat files, whatever they are. Should I just forget doing that and purchase another ant-virus program?


----------



## starl (Dec 2, 2000)

bhesson - is fixmapi a mcafee file?


----------



## Bryan (Jul 3, 1999)

Starl, no, fixmapi.exe with comes with IE5. It checks the version of mapi32.dll and extracts a new one from the IE setup cabs if the current version is invalid. The one thing you need to look out for if you run fixmapi.exe is it causes Outlook97/98(Not OutlookExpress) to fail because they need a special version of mapi32.dll. In that case you just reinstall Outlook 97/98.

Railrider, no, it's just some software replaces the mapi32.dll with a different version and it really shouldn't do it. You should be fine going forward.

As far as another AV that's up to you but to avoid problems I suggest you just stay with McAfee. Their AV program invades so many pieces of your system that to uninstall it leaves your PC a mess. Their uninstaller really does little or nothing to clean up after itself. McAfee AVs are absolutely the biggest pieces of junk made. If you do decide to go with another AV then I strongly suggest PC-Cillin 2000 by Trend Micro.

www.antivirus.com

[This message has been edited by bhesson (edited 12-04-2000).]


----------



## starl (Dec 2, 2000)

I did a search for fixmapi.exe and didn't find anything - I just installed IE5.5 over the weekend...
just did a search here at work where I've always used IE and didn't find it - searched for "fixmapi.exe" & "fixmapi.*"


----------



## Bryan (Jul 3, 1999)

Not sure why you don't have it but if you've ever had IE5 you should have it.

http://support.microsoft.com/support/kb/articles/q228/4/57.asp

[This message has been edited by bhesson (edited 12-04-2000).]


----------



## starl (Dec 2, 2000)

read the article, looked again - nada.
It says IE5 - I went straight to IE5.5....
oh well, I don't need it, but it's handy to know!


----------



## Bryan (Jul 3, 1999)

You don't really need it. You can always use SFC or a straight extract command to load a new copy of mapi32.dll, but it's a alot easier fix if someone does have it, which most do since they have had IE5 in the past.


----------



## railrider (Nov 27, 2000)

bhesson, The mapi32.dll was in my outlook express and the fixit worked thankyou.


----------



## starl (Dec 2, 2000)

that makes me think.... 
the mapi32.dll is used for sending msgs - not for web browsing... my IE5.5 installs have been w/o express. As a mof, my mapi32.dll at home is owned by netscape messenger...at work, I use OL98...


----------

